# Silly question



## tobeeepe (Apr 8, 2007)

This is probably a silly question, but I though I will ask anyway and humor everyone:

The exam being 4 hours, are we allowed to go to the rest room if needed?


----------



## frazil (Apr 8, 2007)

Where I took the test they let one person at a time go. You had to turn in your test while you were gone. The bathroom was pretty far away so it was a real time loss, but if you gotta go...


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 8, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> This is probably a silly question, but I though I will ask anyway and humor everyone:The exam being 4 hours, are we allowed to go to the rest room if needed?


It was like that in the past but NCEES then discovered some candidates sending questions down the toilet to others waiting at the sewers. As a result of that now you will recieve an approved container which you have to use if need to pee. According to the NCEES web site you will have to tell your proctor you want to pee, then he/she will tell all the persons around you to look the other way and then you will be able to use the container.

If need to drop a load then NCEES, on its great wisdom, will provide candidates with Depends and Vaseline Petroleum Jelly. When you finished the test you will have to show the residues on the Depend to the proctor and he/she will check if there is an attemp of exam cheating, you know, writing problems to send them to the outside world with the crap.

As I can image, by know you should know I am just kidding. You will be allowed to go to the restrooms if needed after your proctor performs a cavity check on you. :17:

Well, it was not like that when I took it but now I don't know. This guys at NCEES are paranoic and I don't rule the cavity check out. Be careful then. :beerchug:

I think they will let you use the restroom if you have to go.  Just don't eat Raisin Bran the morning of the test. If not you and the people around your table will go thru the Fudgey Experience and you don't want to even know what is that.


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 8, 2007)

I think they will let you use the restroom if you have to go. :beerchug: Just don't eat Raisin Bran the morning of the test. If not you and the people around your table will go thru the Fudgey Experience and you don't want to even know what is that.


----------



## grover (Apr 9, 2007)

You raise you hand and summon a proctor; they will check your ID, take your test and booklet, and give you a bathroom pass. Same deal in reverse when you sit down.


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 10, 2007)

grover said:


> You raise you hand and summon a proctor; they will check your ID, take your test and booklet, and give you a bathroom pass. Same deal in reverse when you sit down.


Great relief to hear that. Thanks Grover!


----------

